# In all notation programs how solve thing some sounds have smaller dynamic range?



## JPQ (Mar 6, 2021)

In all notation programs how solve thing some sounds have smaller dynamic range? like vsl legato dont go same level of f-symbols than sustain or anyother. if i most real playback of orchestral sounds. and for example cinestrings core (one example library but i think applies many others as well): (copied Cinesamples page)

Spiccato @ 7-8xRR @ pp to f
 

Staccato @ 5-6xRR @ pp to fff
 

Marcato @ 3xRR @ p to ff
 

Sforzando Overlay @ p to ff
 

Tremolos @ p to f
 

Sul-Pont Tremolos @ p to f
 

Trills (Whole-Step and Half-Step) @ p to f
 

Pizzicato @ 5xRR @ p to f
 

Bartok Pizz @ 3xRR
 

Col Legno @ 3-5xRR
 

Harmonic Sustains @ p to f

how this different dynamic rnges is compensated in notaiton programs. if i want when there in notes there is fo example p plays in all articulations in p. like real musican p is always p articulaton does not matter.

Ps. and i tak all notaiton programs becouse i yet know best possible to me.(but looks is Dorico or Notion both have own reasons why i keep them list and Finale has screen uipdatring related issues for example,maybe prefer for engine own sounds Dorico,and one Harp related thing but other reasons Notion generally maybe bit more Dorico).


----------

